# A tomato (plant) question.



## Dave7 (19 Sep 2020)

At long last my potted plant tomatoes are starting to turn red.
Someone told me I should pick a couple and put them on a window ledge to ripen.
So, the questions are........
Will they ripen better on the window ledge than naturally on the vine ?
If so.....why ?
Its the same with my potted sweet (orange) peppers which are just turning colour.


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Sep 2020)

Once the weather turns a bit cooler, they tend to not ripen on the vine. 
A sunny window ledge fools them into thinking it's still summer.


----------



## midlife (19 Sep 2020)

Ripen better next to fruit that give off ethylene / methane. Just need a banana lol

https://homeguides.sfgate.com/ripen-tomatoes-bananas-64916.html


----------



## Dave7 (19 Sep 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Once the weather turns a bit cooler, they tend to not ripen on the vine.
> A sunny window ledge fools them into thinking it's still summer.


What about the small/under developed toms ?
Do I bin them or will they be edible ?
BTW
I have the same situation with sweet pepper plant. Some are just starting to turn orange.
Should I do the same with them ?


----------



## MartinQ (19 Sep 2020)

If you have a fair few green ones
https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/green-tomato-chutney


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Sep 2020)

@Dave7 ^^this


----------



## tom73 (19 Sep 2020)

Day length starts to effect tomatoes at this time of year. If you've not already done so stop the plants ie remove the growing tip remove most of the leaves so all the light can get on the them and up the potash. Window ledge is good start the other way which works a treat is the parcel shelve of the car the combo of heat and light works great. Just put them in clear container (no lid) and keep an eye on them as with the inside of the window you still need to turn them every day or so.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Sep 2020)

My tomatoes are in an unheated green house and will continue to ripen in there for the next 6-8 weeks. I'd move the plants inside to a conservatory or similar situation. Tomatoes ripen when the individual fruits are mature enough to do so. They also require ethylene to help the process along. If you want to ripen them off the vine place the tomatoes in a paper bag or cardboard box with a ripe apple or banana. Cover the box with newspaper to help retain the ethylene which the banana or apple will produce and help ripen the tomatoes.


----------



## Dave7 (20 Sep 2020)

tom73 said:


> Day length starts to effect tomatoes at this time of year. If you've not already done so stop the plants ie remove the growing tip remove most of the leaves so all the light can get on the them and up the potash. Window ledge is good start the other way which works a treat is the parcel shelve of the car the combo of heat and light works great. Just put them in clear container (no lid) and keep an eye on them as with the inside of the window you still need to turn them every day or so.


----------



## johnblack (21 Sep 2020)

Mine are just about done, started picking them in mid-July, last few will come off the vine tomorrow and ripen on kitchen widow sill. All grown outside from cuttings.


----------



## Dave7 (23 Sep 2020)

First three.... another 4 getting ripe.
Won't be a great harvest but its been fun.


----------



## tom73 (23 Sep 2020)

Nothing wrong with them and having fun growing anything is what it's all about. 
If you can pick them so you can leave the green stork on. As with any fruit once the stork get's removed it releases a hormone and they start rot quicker.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Sep 2020)

tom73 said:


> Nothing wrong with them and having fun growing anything is what it's all about.
> If you can pick them so you can leave the green stork on. As with any fruit once the stork get's removed it releases a hormone and they start rot quicker.


That's interesting. Have you got more info as it's completely new to me?


----------



## tom73 (23 Sep 2020)

PaulSB said:


> That's interesting. Have you got more info as it's completely new to me?


No I can't remember the papers that talk about it. It's just something I learned when I was studying horticulture. I think it's one of them relearning what victorians had known for years. Which is often the case with horticulture.
As well as 2 twice the price , quicker and cheeper to pick they last a bit longer too supermarkets love " vine ripe" They make great valued added product along with prepackaged bananas.


----------



## tom73 (23 Sep 2020)

The other to do @Dave7 is always eat them at room temp chilling them do's nothing for the flavour.


----------

